# an, ans / année, années



## Tobycek

*Moderator note*: The _an_ vs. _année_ question is very common, and it has been discussed many times on our forums. We have merged many of those discussions together here.  Consequently, this thread is very long, but it is also very complete, and you will find many examples of usage for both words.  After you have read the thread, if you still are not sure whether to use _an_ or _année_ in your translation, please DO NOT open another thread with the same title.  Instead, use the English expression that you want to translate (e.g., _we dated for four years_ or _the year of the monkey _or _how many years?_, etc.).  

Although we encourage you to read the entire thread, here is a short summary that you may find helpful.  We make no guarantees that it is complete.

It is usually safe to say _année(s)_ except in the following contexts.  For these, use _an(s)_ instead:

when immediately preceded by a cardinal number, if the duration is not qualified by some adjective or phrase:  _elle a vingt ans, il a fallu attendre deux ans, pendant six ans_
(but: _une vingtaine d'années, les années cinquante, la sixième année, les cinq ans/années de son règne, __les vingt ans/années qu'il a passé en prison_, _trois années/ans de disette_, etc.); 
when followed by a year number in the adverbial expression _en l'an XXXX_ (in year XXXX): _en l'an 1789, en l'an mille neuf cent deux_
(but: _l'an/année 2000 fut la dernière année du XXe siècle, les événements de l'an/année 1789_); 
when stating periodicity in the expression _tous les (X) ans_ (every (X) years): _tous les ans, tous les cinq ans_
(but: _chaque année, deux fois par an/année, toutes les années qu'il a passées en prison_). 
 Please note the following set expressions:

_le jour de l'an, le premier de l'an, (le) nouvel an_ (New Year's Day)
(but: _bonne année !_ (Happy New Year!), _la nouvelle année commence bien_) 
_bon an, mal an_ (on average, in the balance - see here for a discussion of the meaning and translation) 

See also the thread l'an dernier/prochain / l'année dernière/prochaine, and the thread an, ans / année, années in the Français Seulement forum.

Thanks!


Bonne année/Happy New Year, everyone.

This expression reminds me of one question about French that I have never been able to find an answer to: the difference between "an" and "année".

People say "bonne année" but "le jour de l'an", "pendant dix ans" but "pendant les années soixante", "c'est mon troisième an" but "cette année je fais...".
Is there any real rule here?

And does anyone with a knowledge of the history of French know why there are two words for year? I know it's the same with jour/journée, soir/soirée, matin/matinée, but I can't see any obvious reason for it. Just interested, that's all!


----------



## Cath.S.

> c'est mon troisième an


Should be _c'est ma troisième année_.
Année, journée, soirée, those words emphasize the notion of duration wheras _an_, _jour_, _soir_ merely describe moments in time.
But it is not a really "real rule", as you put it, because according to what I just said it should be "pendant dix années"...
I sincerely hope someone else will come up with more complete explanations.


----------



## OlivierG

I agree with egueule for "journée", "soirée", etc, but for "année", the rule doesn't apply. The definition in French dictionary is the same for these two words.

Basically, we use "année", except:

- when a number is written just before (age or duration):
_j'ai trente-sept ans
  j'ai attendu cinq ans
  pendant dix ans_

- for a date, when followed by a number
_en l'an huit cent
  l'an mil_

- for a periodicity (par an)
_trois fois par an
  j'organise deux réunions par an_

- in a few expressions
_le jour de l'an
  bon an, mal an_

- in its plural form (les ans) in litterature, to express a long duration
_... pour réparer des ans l'irréparable outrage (Racine)_
This form isn't used anymore in modern French.

Maybe I forgot a few uses of "an". Please tell me.


----------



## OlivierG

More generally, many French words are made by adding the suffix "-ée" to an existing word (sometimes with small adjustments). These words express the content of the object.
For example:
- une cuillère (a spoon) => une cuillerée (the content of a spoon)
- un poing (a fist) => une poignée (the content of a hand)
- un bras (an arm) => une brassée (what you can carry with your both arms)

and by extension,

- une table (a table) => une tablée (all people sitting around the table)
- une chambre (a room) => une chambrée (all people sleeping in the same room)

I think matin/matinée, jour/journée, soir/soirée, nuit/nuitée and maybe an/année at it origin, come from the same process, i.e. meaning the content of the time interval. But I'm not a linguist...


----------



## Elisabeth

I've searched the forum, but couldn't find the answer to my question.
Would you say *après dix ans de discussions* or *après dix années de discussions*?
I've gone for the second, because it's to do with duration, but i'm not 100% sure it's right...
Thanks


----------



## Agnès E.

En fait, ici, on peut tout-à-fait dire les deux. "années" sera peut-être un peu plus "écrit" ici, mais c'est vraiment pour chipoter...


----------



## Jabote

I agree with agnes. If you want to insist on the duration, you can change your sentence to "au bout de" instead of "après"


----------



## beri

je dirais qu'années transmet plus l'idée de "pénible", like "longues années"


----------



## RODGER

C'est vraiment intéressant ce sujet. Par exemple est-ce qu'on ne dirait pas "3O ans de carrière" et "30 années de recherche méticuleuse..." etc, mais j'attends les autres

Rodger


----------



## Jabote

D'accord avec Rodger. "Années" rend beaucoup plus l'idée de durée que juste "ans"...


----------



## tchev

Je ne suis pas sûr que _année_ soit plus "pénible", mais je suis entièrement d'accord pour dire que _année_ est plus chargé émotionnellement que _an_.


----------



## semiller

Not to complicate things, but the general rule is that if there is a cardinal number, the word "an" is used.  If it is just one  year or just part of a single year then use "année."  Exemples:  3 ans, 4 ans, 5 ans, etc.  
1 an (année).  

 I posed this question several months ago.  If anyone has further questions/comments, feel free to see the excellent explanation provided by Olivier (I believe).


----------



## LV4-26

Il y a au moins une certitude, c'est que seul "année" admet un adjectif.
Il est impensable de qualifier "an".
_Après six longues années de recherches 
Après six longs ans de recherches 
J'ai passé mes plus beaux ans dans cette villle  
Je vous souhaite le bon an _


----------



## Markus

I know this question comes up a lot, but I am filling out a form for a visa and I need to know the correct grammar for the following sentence:

Pour une durée de (1 ans / 1 année)

Merci pour votre aide.

Mark


----------



## ilhemd1

Moi je dirai:
Pour une durée d'1 année.

Bon voyage!


----------



## superromu

je ne voie pas de problème dans l'utilisation de l'un ou de l'autre.
mais je pense qu'on entend plus facilement Pour une durée d'un an.


----------



## meegan

Very good question, and one that I'd love to see explained one of these days. Is it just a question of style?? In my experience, in your particular case, the best option is "une année", but then, I'm not a native speaker of French. Best to hear directly from the horse's mouth... Good luck!


----------



## Aupick

Little reminder of the difference between an/année, jour/journée, soir/soirée, matin/matinée:

• The masculine forms are used as markers of the passage of time, as a way of counting time, as containers. They're somewhat mathematical.
• The feminine forms are used to describe the events that fill up that time, to describe the contents of time. They're more emotional.


Hence, to summarise Oliver G  from above
• You use *an* after numbers, with dates, to express frequency and in certain set expressions.

And to summarise LV4-26
• You use *année* with adjectives


To help you remember, think of the difference (that OliverG so wisely described) between une cuillère and une cuillerée. (I know, I know, they're both feminine - it's really the 'ée' ending that's important.)


----------



## Agnès E.

I think we may use both in that case, bongbang. At least, I do.  
J'obtiendrai mon diplôme l'an prochain => pas en 2005 mais en 2006.
J'obtiendrai mon diplôme l'année prochaine => à la fin de l'année scolaire à venir


----------



## bongbang

Many thanks, Agnès. 

I should make sure, though, that I really understand the difference between the two. Say, you will graduate at the end of _this_ school year, which happens to be in 2006, then that will be the first case ("J'obtiendrai mon diplôme l'an prochain"), correct? 

Please say yes.


----------



## Agnès E.

C'est cela ! Mais seulement si l'on parle AVANT que l'année scolaire ait commencé (juste après les examens que l'on a ratés, par exemple...). Dès que les cours ont commencé, ça ne marche plus !


----------



## mingze13

Encore une fois avec 'an' vs 'annee'...

Il y a "25 ans" que j'ai parle le francais, ou "25 annees"?  "25 years since I have spoken French..."

Je pense que c'est "ans" parce que les regles d'Olivier ci-dessous (merci!), mais il va mal...

Mais aussi,

Il y a plusieurs ... annees? que j'ai parle le francais...? ou 'plusieurs ans'?  Same problem:  rule says should be 'annees' but sounds a little odd

merci
Anne


----------



## ampurdan

<<"An" is used mainly to count time or to demarcate a period of time and also in some established expressions. No epithet is attached to it usually.

Avoir vingt ans
l'an 1970
gagner tant par an
une fois l'an

"Année", which usually comes with a qualifying adjective, views the annual time with relation to its divisions or to the events that have marked it.

Une année bissextile
L'année a été mauvaise>>

That's what my dictionary says (sorry, I've translated it from Spanish).


----------



## nicko

But Ampurdan, we can also say "l'année 1970", it is even more frequent than "l'an 1970". To talk about a year, we use "l'an " generally to talk about a remote period "l'an 2" "l'an 1123", "l'an 1492" or a year linked to a kind of "mythology": "l'an 1000", but also "l'an 2000" (remember all the science fiction stories and the fear of the end of the world linked to this year)


----------



## ampurdan

Ok, I just copied what my dictionary says. Pourtant, il n'interdit pas de dire "l'année 1970"... Thanks for your remarks, nicko.


----------



## Damz

mingze13 said:
			
		

> Il y a plusieurs ... annees? que j'ai parle le francais...? ou 'plusieurs ans'?


With "plusieurs" you always have to use "années"

-> Ça fait plusieurs années que je n'ai pas parlé français


----------



## JMNPC

This has been a great forum for me. I think I understand "an" and "année" a bit better now. 

For the statement above, I too would naturally say - "ça fait plusieurs années que je n'ai pas parlé le français." Or - "je n'ai pas parlé le français depuis des années". But I suppose, if giving an exact amount of years, you would say - "je l'ai pas parlé depuis 5 ans" for example.

The reason I started looking through this forum is I was thinking about getting a "Grand Voyageur" SNCF card, and wondered if I should say - "je vais à (n'importe où) 3 fois par an" or "je vais à (n'importe où) 3 fois par année". After reading all these messages, I'm feeling like the first one. Am I right?


----------



## blinnith

Pas d'accord avec OlivierG sur son premier post.
Les règles qu'ils donnent, meme informels, ne sont pas justes.
Le mieux qu'on puisse faire c'est aller lire attentivment l'altif (http://atilf.atilf.fr/) sur ces 2 mots.
Les 2 peuvent souvent etre employé pour une meme chose.
*Les distinctions viennent du fait que "année" désigne plutot une durée (relativement floue), alors que "an" marque plutot une date (précise). *Mais ce sont des indications, et uniquement des indications, car elles ont plein d'exceptions.
Donc JMNPC a raison sur "depuis des années" ou "depuis 5 ans".
Mais on peut aussi dire indépendamment "depuis l'an 1985" ou "depuis l'année 1985" (le premier sonne plus littéraire en francais courant).
On peut souhaiter "bon an" ou "mal an" (d'ou l'expression "bon an, mal an"), meme si de nos jours on emploie plutot exclusivement "bonne année".

"J'y vais 3 fois l'an" ou "j'y vais 3 fois dans l'année" indifféremment. Le 2eme ayant pour moi une notion légérement moins précise que le premier.
"j'y vais 3 fois par an" est mieux que "j'y vais 3 fois par année", mais le 2eme se dit aussi sans problème.

"ca fait des années" est parfait car la durée est assez floue.
"ca fait 15 ans" est parfait car la durée est précise.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Agnès E.

JMNPC said:
			
		

> This has been a great forum for me. I think I understand "an" and "année" a bit better now.
> 
> For the statement above, I too would naturally say - "ça fait plusieurs années que je n'ai pas parlé le français." Or - "je n'ai pas parlé le français depuis des années". But I suppose, if giving an exact amount of years, you would say - "je l'ai pas parlé depuis 5 ans" for example.
> 
> The reason I started looking through this forum is I was thinking about getting a "Grand Voyageur" SNCF card, and wondered if I should say - "je vais à (n'importe où) 3 fois par an" or "je vais à (n'importe où) 3 fois par année". After reading all these messages, I'm feeling like the first one. Am I right?


Bonjour,
Bienvenue sur le forum !

This is perfectly right, JMNPC!


----------



## Damz

Like blinnith said, when you want to talk about an undefined number of years, you'll always use "années" rather than "ans"

Plusieurs années
De nombreuses années
Quelques années
Un certain nombre d'années
Il y a une dizaine d'années
etc.

Other than that you can use both indifferently, most of the times, but I would tend to favour "ans".


----------



## digs

Would someone be able to give me an easy way to remember when to use "un an" or "une anée".


Merci en avance!

clay


----------



## Pikrass

It's "une année", with two "n" 

I will answer with examples : I don't think there's a rule for that.
You can say "L'année dernière" or "L'an dernier".
You must say "Il y a deux ans", no "Il y a deux années" (This last sentence is strange...).
You can say "Deux ans ont passé" or "Deux années ont passé".
You can say "Il y a 365 jours en une année" or "Il y a 365 jours en un an".
...


----------



## Spiderkat

You can say "Il y a deux ans, il est parti en voyage", or "Il y a deux années d'interval entre ces deux dates" 
You can say "Il y a 365 jours dans une année" or "Il y a 365 jours par an".


----------



## Pikrass

Hum... D'accord pour la correction des dernières phrases. Je me disais aussi que ça sonnait mal...

Par contre, "Il y a deux années d'interval entre ces deux dates"... Ca peut certes se dire, mais ce n'est pas courant


----------



## Le Bélier

I don't know of a general rule, either.  I can point out that when talking about age, you have to use _an _and not _année_; for example, _la fille a cinq ans_ but not _la fille a cinq années_.

If you familiar with the nuances between _jour _and _journée_, _matin _and _matinée_, _soir _and _soirée, _I'm pretty sure that the same nuances exist between _an _and _année_. The first in each set are concrete, general terms while the latter in each set refers to a period of time. Perhaps some examples: 

_Le jour suivant, on s'en ira_. 
The next day (in general), we will go away.

_J'ai passé la journée à l'école.
_I spent the day (the hours during the day) at school.

Does that help at all?


----------



## Spiderkat

Pikrass said:


> "Il y a deux années d'interval entre ces deux dates"... Ca peut certes se dire, mais ce n'est pas courant


Peut-être pas courant pour toi mais peut tout à fait l'être pour d'autres. Si c'est l'exemple qui te gêne je peux vite le remplacer par autre chose, il y a x années durant lesquels nul ne savait où il se trouvait.


----------



## jetman

Je te verrai demain matin.
J'ai passé la matinée en faisant la lessive.

I always understood that the feminine form emphasizes the entire duration of the time period.


----------



## broglet

I think this is correct. 'Un an' focuses on the year as a landmark in time while 'une année' focuses on the year as a quantity of time.


----------



## !AH

EASY
Je suggère à Digs d'utiliser dorénavant  
1°) « an » pour définir un point du temps, un instant (date plus ou moins précise) : " il travaille depuis l’âge de 20 ans ", " l’an deux mille (du calendrier grégorien) n'est pas si loin", "il a 30 ans", etc. 
2°) « année » pour exprimer une durée : « 20 années heureuses », "l'année deux mille a été difficile", "trente années glorieuses ".

C’est pourquoi, il est rare d’adjoindre un épithète à « an ». Une année peut être heureuse, riche, abondante, fertile … (ne pas dire qu'un an est heureux, riche, abondant, fertile, …).

La synonymie actuelle résulte d’une confusion (commune) entre un instant dans un calendrier repéré en années par rapport à un événement de référence (début d’un calendrier, naissance d’un individu, etc.) et une durée exprimée en années (i.e. mesurée en utilisant la période de temps égale à la révolution de la Terre autour du Soleil).

PS. : Ces deux mots dérivent du mot latin "annus" dont le sens premier veut dire cercle! Ceci explique peut être cela!


----------



## Nono Poisson

Dear all,

when we describe age, "an" is common, fe., vingt ans. but can we say vingt annees?

as for times, annee is common, fe., "Je travaille ici depuis dix annees." can we use "dix ans" in this case?

How can we relate their differences with words in english. FE, "an" means "year old", "annee" simply means "year".

Thanks!


----------



## Findiel

Hello
Not really

This words are most of time interchangeable, except in particular cases.

"L'année a été difficile"  
"L'an a été difficile" 

"Je commence ce travail l'année prochaine"  
"Je commence ce travail l'an prochain" 

"Ca s'est passé l'année dernière" 
"Ca s'est passé l'an dernier" 

"Il y a quelques années, alors que je travaillais encore" 
"Il y a quelques ans, alors que je travaillais encore"


----------



## Findiel

"Dans quelques années, quand on sera marié" 
"Dans quelques ans, quand on sera marié" 

"Il a vingt ans" 
"Il a vingt années"  unusual

"En l'an de grâce 1190" 
"En l'année de grâce 1190" 

"Ce fut une annus horribilis, une année horrible" 
"Ce fut une annus horribilis, un an horrible"


----------



## Suehil

Someone once explained to me that you use 'année' when the sense has to do with duration.  *e.g.* 'Dans quelques années, quand on sera marié' refers to a length of time, whereas 'Il a vingt ans' refers to a specific number of years.  
'Ca s'est passé l'année dernière' and 'Ca s'est passé l'an dernier' are both right because it can mean either 'last year' as a specific time, or 'during last year'
I hope this helps.


----------



## OlivierG

Welcome to the forum, Nono Poisson 

This topic has already been addressed several times on this forum, as it is a common problem.
I invite you to read this thread: every year since 1980

Good luck! 

Olivier


----------



## broglet

Hi nono - and welcome to the forum - yes, as Olivier says, the other threads are very relevant. 

You make an interesting suggestion that 'years old' could be used to translate 'ans' (as in 'Il a 20 ans'). But it doesn't always work.  'L'an 2007' is 'the year 2007' (not 'the year old 2007').

The translation problem arises because in English we only have one word for year, even though it has two distinct meanings: a duration (French 'année', as Suehil pointed out) and a 'landmark in time' (French 'an'). So when translating from French to English, it's easy: it is always 'year', but when translating from English to French you first need to work out which of the two meanings it is.


----------



## chrispnoodles

In usage terms, which should be used when? Or is just a matter of taste?


----------



## hunternet

it depends on one critical point : the CONTEXT.


----------



## kanoe

Just a few examples :

age :un/deux/vingt ANS
Since : depuis/ça fait trois ANS
duration : pendant deux longues ANNéES

Une ANNéE très chaude
Le jour de l'AN, le réveillon du nouvel AN
Joyeuse nouvelle ANNéE


----------



## Arrius

Tout d'abord, cher compatriote *chrispnoodles*, je te souhaite la bienvenue.

On dit* vingt ans*, mais *une vingtaine d'années* - curieux, n'est-ce pas?
But a practical rule of thumb is that when _year_ is considered as a _point in time_ one uses _*an*_ (_l'an 2007_ i.e. the date, _il a vingt ans_ i.e. the point in time his life has reached, he doesn't actually _have_ twenty years - they've gone), but when a year is considered as a period of time, then _*année* _is indicated (_il a été malade pendant toute l'année; il a passé l'année à l'université_). The analogy is with le jour and la journée. 
PS This was posted  before seeing *Agnès E'*s record-breaking list of links, though not surprisingly long since this problem of usage is so basic.


----------



## hunternet

Well, except the fact that we always say : l'année 2007, l'année 2008 etc (BUT l'an 2000), it seems right, Arrius.


----------



## broglet

vraiment? et le jour de l'an 2007 ...


----------



## hunternet

"jour de l'an" is a set expression to say: January,  1st


----------



## Agnès E.

broglet said:


> vraiment? et le jour de l'an 2007 ...


 
Là, il s'agit du 1er janvier 2007, ce qui n'a rien à voir. On utilise alors une expression toute faite : le jour de l'an + année.


----------



## broglet

OK ... mais on ne peut pas dire "à partir de l'an 2007 ..."  ?


----------



## hunternet

it's not wrong, but awkward and never used. "à partir de l'année 2007" sounds ok.


----------



## harrythelm

J'ai honte… déjà. Je vais répondre sans avoir consulté les réponses citées par Agnès E, et ce n'est pas très correct. Mais c'est seulement pour dire que an et année font exception en ceci que la distinction de base n'est pas toujours respectée. (On dit indistinctement, l'an dernier et l'année dernière.) En règle générale, la terminaison -ée se rapporte à ce qui est contenu dedans — la poignée, la pelletée — plutôt qu'à "l'objet" lui-même.


----------



## broglet

hunternet said:


> it's not wrong, but ... never used


Never?  According to Google, "à partir de l'an 2007" was used in 1,880 cases, many of them apparently from respectable French sources, while "à partir de l'année 2007" only occurs 873 times.
It seems logical to me (not that language is necessarily logical - although French usually is) because 2007 would not usually refer to a time period here, but it would simply identify the year.


----------



## hunternet

well, I entered this data:

- l'année 2007 --> 11 800 000 hits
- l'an 2007 --> 3 100 000 hits

And goggle is not always a trusted resource. But you would not use "l'an 2007" in everyday speech. trust me


----------



## Missrapunzel

Hunternet is right. _L'an 2007_ would sound very old-fashioned and awkward.


----------



## broglet

In most contexts clearly "l'an 2007" would be wrong - hence your Google results (and although I agree that Google is not necessarily a 'trusted resource' it is a guide to the language people are using). 

According to Google, the specific phrase "à partir de l'an 2007" is rather popular - are you saying that this is a phrase that would tend to be written rather than spoken?


----------



## Agnès E.

I'm not sure that 1,880 google hits can qualify as popular... 
Try google "à partir de 2007" and compare. I personally got 741,000 hits. 

_L'an xxx_ could be called historical (for _an de grâce_, which was widely used in the past). I would say it is used in stories, to specify which year it takes place (generally not a date after 19th century). We love using it for medieval stories or stories taking place during the Renaissance.

I think we can also state that it is used in administrative or legal documents.


----------



## broglet

Très intéressant, Agnès 

En sommaire: c'est 741,000 pour "à partir de 2007" 1,880 pour "à partir de l'an 2007" mais seulement 873 pour "à partir de l'année 2007" 

Merci pour les précisions sur l'utilisation de ces formulations


----------



## Kuchiki

Quelle est la difference entre an et année? (in general... just wondering so I don't really have any context)


----------



## ufoseeker

For example, you will say:
"J'ai X ans" instead of "X années".
Otherwise, you can use one of the other I think...There are no differences.


----------



## scotty1418

I haven't really seen any guidelines aside from which 'feels' better between the two words.

Is there any rule for deciding which use of 'year' applies in french?

thanks!


----------



## pifnane

année stresses the duration as felt by the speaker (j'ai été heureux pendant des années). "An " is more objective : " j'ai séjourné trois ans à ..."
you'd never say "reviens dans trois années", nor " où étais-tu tous ces ans ?"
I suggest you post several E. sentences, along this line, and see what people say, you'll get the feeling


----------



## scotty1418

"J'ai passé un an en Algérie"

"J'ai resté pendant des années là-bas"

"On va voir dans les prochains années" 

Like that?


----------



## Zone

1) Correct
2) The use of 'années' is correct; however, the sentence is incorrect => "Je *suis *resté là-bas pendant des années."
3) The use of 'années' is correct; however, the sentence is incorrect =>"On va voir dans les prochain*es* années".


----------



## hotjava

After studying this thread and consulting various grammar books, it seems to me that it's virtually impossible to state any absolute rules that will unequivocally differentiate between "an" or "année". All the various rules proposed invariably have exceptions. 

For example, someone suggested that when there is an adjective, then it should be année eg _bonne année, année merveilleuse._ But I also saw in _Monique Jackman's "Speaking Better French" _that gave the following:

_Ma fille apprend à conduire depuis deux bons ans__= deux bonnes années_
_J'ai commencé à il y a un an = il ya une année
Mes parents ont l'intenton d'aller en Cornouailles l'an prochain = __l'anné  prochaine_

The book says both "an" and "année" are interchangeable in the above examples. These examples also breaks the rule that "année'" = duration.

The same goes for "jour" or "journée", "soir" or "soirée", etc as given in the following in the same book: 

_C'est mon premier jour ici = ma première journée ici
Ils ont passés un matin très intéressant = une matinée très intéressante
_
It is thus futile to try codifying things into strict, invariable rules. I know this is not very helpful to us foreigners struggling with the language, but whatever sounds right or euphonious to the native French must be right form!


----------



## xav

En principe la finale -ée appliquée à un mot désignant un contenant indique très souvent un contenu :
une cuillerée, une chambrée, une tablée, une maisonnée, une bolée... 

C'est sans doute sur cette base qu'ont été formés les mots en -ée ayant un sens temporel :
journée, matinée, soirée, nuitée... et donc année.

Mais le sens de "contenu" a disparu et il me semble que la différence entre _an_ et _année _n'est pas tant dans le sens que guidée par l'euphonie. Par exemple, _an _s'emploie très peu au pluriel, sauf pour l'âge (on pourrait dire _j'ai trente années_, ce serait une façon de suggérer qu'elles furent bien longues) et dans des expressions vieillissantes comme _chargé par les ans, chargé d'ans. _Donc, au pluriel, employez plutôt _années._


----------



## Sarula

Comment on utilise différentement ce deux mots ? 
Merci!


----------



## DMini

Bonjour,

Quelle question difficile! 
Dans la plupart des cas, les deux peuvent être utilisés indifféremment,  mais malheureusement pas dans 100% des cas...
ex: J'ai 20 _ans_ (ici on n'utilisera pas _années_) , au cours de l'_année_ (ici pas de _an_) 

Peut-être que ce lien peut aider 
http://french.about.com/library/weekly/aa070100.htm


----------



## help123

Hi everybody

I've never really grasped the difference between année and an. I gather année isn't used as much especially when talking of age etc. but in which instances are each used? Is there a set rule?

For example I am just writing the sentence "Un an apres son installation..." So am I correct to write 'an' or should it be "Une année apres son installation"?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Maudalice

Bonjour, 
*An, *s'emploie surtout pour compter ou pour marquer une époque
Ex: avoir vingt ans. Trois fois par an. 
*Année, *désigne la période annuelle relativement à ses divisions, aux événements qui se sont succédés dans cette période...
ex: Mes années de jeunesses. L'année de ma naissance.
*Mais* on dit aussi bien "l'an prochain" que "l'année prochaine". "Le nouvel an" que "la nouvelle année"...


----------



## tripoli

“An” est une unité de temps et s’utilise après des nombres cardinaux :  _J'ai 3 ans._
“Année” met l’accent sur la durée et s’utilise avec des adjectifs et des ordinaux : _Une année sabbatique / C'est sa troisième année en fac de Droit_


----------



## ktibs

So i'm trying to write a paper and I'm drawing a blank, is it "chaque année" or "chaque an"

Here's the sentance: 

"Vous voyez, chaque an le royaume a organisé un spectacle de la beauté et chaque an la belle princesse a gagné, et chaque an, la fille de la belle-mère a perdu."

.


----------



## Ellea1

Hello, 

Always "chaque année" (each year)
or "tous les ans" (every years)


----------



## Kleuna

Does one say "une fois par an" or "une fois par année" ?  Does it make a difference?  

Merci.


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,

Definitely _une fois par an_  _Une fois par année_ is just unidiomatic.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pardon ? Je ne suis pas du tout de cet avis : _une fois par année_ est aussi naturel pour moi que _une fois par an_.


----------



## jxi1827

I just saw a french person say: "En passant une année aux États-Unis, j'espère..."  Why in this case would they use année and not an, since after all it's a number before?


----------



## fleur.s

For the following sentence, which form of the word would be better to use?

Ils passeront les 45 ans prochains dans la prison
or
Ils passeront les 45 prochaines années dans la prison

Personally, I would use "années" because it emphasizes the length of the prison sentence; however, I am not entirely sure. Some guidance would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Oddmania

Yes, definitely "les quarante-cinq prochaines années"


----------

